# Don't understand pattern verbage...please help...



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

I made a baby hat and wanted to make some booties too. My pattern for the booties says to...

kl, ml, kll, ml, kl, ...

What does it mean? I don't know what kl is or ml is. I double checked to make sure it's not the number one, it's an "L". I know "K" is for knit and I think "M" is for make. 

Can anyone help explain what it means to KL and ML? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

PlumKrazy said:


> I made a baby hat and wanted to make some booties too. My pattern for the booties says to...
> 
> kl, ml, kll, ml, kl, ...
> 
> ...


Are there loops in this pattern? Maybe Kl is knit loop, ml is make loop and Kll is knit left loop?


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

PlumKrazy said:


> I made a baby hat and wanted to make some booties too. My pattern for the booties says to...
> 
> kl, ml, kll, ml, kl, ...
> 
> ...


Are there loops in this pattern? Maybe Kl is knit loop, ml is make loop and Kll is knit left loop?


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry it posted twice...my bad!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey, Plum......did you hand type that below or do a copy and paste.......youv'e got kll in one of those and didn't question it.......did you mean that?

It's bound to be K1 (one), M1, K (something), M1 (one) K1(one).........

Are you using a hand written pattern? Can you copy and paste the actual pattern over here or provide the link?

Look for special notes, too.

My guess is that someone hand typed this pattern,..... perhaps and got on the wrong key......used 'l' (el) instead of a 1 (one).

M1 = Make one (increase).

Good luck!

Donna Rae
~~~~~
quote=PlumKrazy]I made a baby hat and wanted to make some booties too. My pattern for the booties says to...

kl, ml, kll, ml, kl, ...

What does it mean? I don't know what kl is or ml is. I double checked to make sure it's not the number one, it's an "L". I know "K" is for knit and I think "M" is for make.

Can anyone help explain what it means to KL and ML? Thanks in advance.[/quote]


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Plum...Donna Rae is probably right...I didn't think about the possibility of typos!


----------



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> Hey, Plum......did you hand type that below or do a copy and paste.......youv'e got kll in one of those and didn't question it.......did you mean that?
> 
> It's bound to be K1 (one), M1, K (something), M1 (one) K1(one).........
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I am not using a hand written pattern. It's a pattern from a pattern a day calender I got from a friend in 2007. The pattern said that one of the stitches was suppose to be "kll". There are no special notes on this. I don't see any copy right stuff on the page, so I think I can scan in the pattern and post it up.


----------



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is the pattern that I am wanting to know about.

click on "download" to view.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

PlumKrazy said:


> Here is the pattern that I am wanting to know about.
> 
> click on "download" to view.


Try these. . .

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/increases

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-glossary


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmas-favorite-booties-2
This is the pattern done on Ravelry from the one PlumKrazy posted.

These booties were taken from Zoe Mellor's pattern of Textured Cuff Bootees and renamed Grandma's Favorite Booties. (Or the other way around, in any case they are identical).
Textured Cuff Bootees 
by Zoë Mellor


----------



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> PlumKrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the pattern that I am wanting to know about.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## knittingknoodle (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here, but have worked in two shops for a number of years and am now owner of my second knitting shop here in southern California. I believe that the abbreviations are knit one, make one, and knit eleven. A make one is an increase between stitches. It is fairly well hidden, making the end product attractive. 

Make one = Insert the tip of the left hand needle under the top horizontal strand of yarn running between the needles between the stitch you just worked and the next stitch to be worked from the front. Now knit into the back of this "stitch". 

Hope this helps.


----------



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

knittingknoodle said:


> Hi, I'm new here, but have worked in two shops for a number of years and am now owner of my second knitting shop here in southern California. I believe that the abbreviations are knit one, make one, and knit eleven. A make one is an increase between stitches. It is fairly well hidden, making the end product attractive.
> 
> Make one = Insert the tip of the left hand needle under the top horizontal strand of yarn running between the needles between the stitch you just worked and the next stitch to be worked from the front. Now knit into the back of this "stitch".
> 
> Hope this helps.


That's what I thought in the beginning. But the letters in the pattern are "KL", "ML", "KLL". I found that "KLL" is Knit Left Loop which is an increase. But I still have not found "KL" or "ML".


----------



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmas-favorite-booties-2
> This is the pattern done on Ravelry from the one PlumKrazy posted.
> 
> These booties were taken from Zoe Mellor's pattern of Textured Cuff Bootees and renamed Grandma's Favorite Booties. (Or the other way around, in any case they are identical).
> ...


I still don't understand the pattern verbage. I wanted to make some booties to go with a hat I made and I wanted to have them done before I went to work Tuesday. (sighs)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

It is a misprint, the 1 is actually printed out as a l. (My computer the l (el) is actually a 1 (one). The difference is the little top slant is pointed slightly down and the el is straight across. Some prints of a #1 is just a straight line down, like an el.
Check out the instructions where it is on the instep instructions. It clearly states sl 1. The el and the #1 are identical straight lines going from top to bottom. It is the type print that is confusing here. So the instructions actually state knit one, make one, knit eleven. (There is no KL, ML, KLL as the print is done in small letters and not capitals). The printing of today has eliminated this confusion between the lower case el and the #1.


----------



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> It is a misprint, the 1 is actually printed out as a l. (My computer the l (el) is actually a 1 (one). The difference is the little top slant is pointed slightly down and the el is straight across. Some prints of a #1 is just a straight line down, like an el.
> Check out the instructions where it is on the instep instructions. It clearly states sl 1. The el and the #1 are identical straight lines going from top to bottom. It is the type print that is confusing here. So the instructions actually state knit one, make one, knit eleven. (There is no KL, ML, KLL as the print is done in small letters and not capitals). The printing of today has eliminated this confusion between the lower case el and the #1.


Well thank you very much! I was so confused as to how it was gonna look after I got done with all those funky stitches. You have helped me so much! Now I can begin my booties. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PlumKrazy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > It is a misprint, the 1 is actually printed out as a l. (My computer the l (el) is actually a 1 (one). The difference is the little top slant is pointed slightly down and the el is straight across. Some prints of a #1 is just a straight line down, like an el.
> ...


That is perfectly alright. Many times it takes eyes from other knitters to actually see what the instructions state. I often need other eyes too. This wont be the only pattern you will need another knitter's eyes to read. When you can, you will do the same for another knitter who is stuck. I had to read the pattern many times before I saw the similar 1 and l. I am dyslexic with numbers and perhaps the way I deal with the numbers helped me to see what was obviously a print error.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree with the general assessment that kl ml should be knit one make one. But what about the line above which says k2 k1. Why not just say k3? 

BTW, in the old days of typewriters, a lower case L was used for a one. Works well with Courier font, not so well with other fonts.


----------



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> PlumKrazy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I have no problem sharing any knowledge I have with other knitters. I am so glad I found this forum. I was on another one, but no one ever used it. I could ask a question, then it would take like 3 weeks before anyone would respond. This forum is so much more active!!! I love it!!!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I also think it is a typing error because if u go through the pattern u will see that L is used for one on the sl.1 direction.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Another thing to help clarify that it is the number one is that it uses up the correct number of stitches for the row. The eleven stiches knitted are the side of the foot and the increases at each end of the needle and in the middle are shaping for the toe and heel- the way I always knitted booties in the past. If you did it as knit left loop you would not be using up enough stitches on the row. 
However I have no idea why they didn't write k3 rather than k2 k1 for the next row!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Read l as a 1. The pattern count comes out correctly if you do this. In the older days we did not have the number 1 on the keyboard. We had to use l.


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I agree with the general assessment that kl ml should be knit one make one. But what about the line above which says k2 k1. Why not just say k3?


Row 4 contains an error. It should read - K2, M1, K11 ......


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmas-favorite-booties-2
> This is the pattern done on Ravelry from the one PlumKrazy posted.
> 
> These booties were taken from Zoe Mellor's pattern of Textured Cuff Bootees and renamed Grandma's Favorite Booties.
> ...


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> It is a misprint, the 1 is actually printed out as a l. (My computer the l (el) is actually a 1 (one). The difference is the little top slant is pointed slightly down and the el is straight across. Some prints of a #1 is just a straight line down, like an el.
> Check out the instructions where it is on the instep instructions. It clearly states sl 1. The el and the #1 are identical straight lines going from top to bottom. It is the type print that is confusing here. So the instructions actually state knit one, make one, knit eleven. (There is no KL, ML, KLL as the print is done in small letters and not capitals). The printing of today has eliminated this confusion between the lower case el and the #1.


That is exactly what I would have thought, k1, m1, k11....etc.


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

rob529 said:


> Ok, where in the world on this Ravely page do I access the pattern?


Go back to Page 1 of this thread, about halfway down and click on <download> in PlumKrazy's post


----------



## karen54au (Sep 7, 2011)

I could be wrong of course... but could it possibly be someone using the "L" key for the number 1 (like we used to do on the old manual typewriters when it didn't matter)? Just a thought. ~ Karen


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi I would say it means knit 1 make one in yarn in between the stitch just knitted and then you have an extra stitch this is what I always do this gives you the shape


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

It means knit "1" [one] and knit "11" [eleven] stitches.The printing isn't very good .


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

looking at the pattern, kll is k 11 (knit eleven sts ) if you count the sts it comes out to 26


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Not so very long ago, there was no such thing as a number one on a keyboard - most typewriters and even early computer keyboards didn't have them at all. You used the lower case L instead. Many older people, who learned to type when younger, have not made the transition to the newer keyboards, and often still use a lower case L for the number one. Some fonts make this difficult, so those people either use a compatible font or just keep making "typos". I was taught to type pre number one keys on a keyboard, but wasn't too terribly interested in typing per se, so I was able to adapt 

Editing to add - when I typed this message, the font showed all my lower case L's as the older fonts, in other words, they appeared to look like the number ones... once posted, though, the lower case L's all look like vertical lines...


----------



## Endokat (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure what the term Kll means, however I did download the pattern, and noticed that it was a pattern from needles n pins yarn shoppe. The link is listed on the top right side of the pattern. This is an active web address, and there is a way to contact them directly through the web. They should be able to tell you exactly what is meant by the terms, since it is their pattern. I hope this is helpful. Good Luck!


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

You guys are AWESOME! No matter what questions people have, you are on it until it is solved!


----------



## Pollyanna (May 9, 2011)

Plum, Hi there. The directions definately call for a make 1 etc as I have used that pattern or ones like it quite a lot. My directions normally call for "inc 1 into the next stitch", as apposed to "M1", but it all means the same. I would think, though, that a m1 would make a hole whereas the increase into the next st. doesn't.
Best of luck with your project.
Pollyanna


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Those are not L's They are 1's. Knit 1, Make 1, Knit 11


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

It appears to me that someone used an l instead of a 1 in the pattern & that it should be k1, m1, etc. m1, in my opinion, would be make 1 which translates to increase 1. Just my opinion.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pollyanna said:


> Plum, Hi there. The directions definately call for a make 1 etc as I have used that pattern or ones like it quite a lot. My directions normally call for "inc 1 into the next stitch", as apposed to "M1", but it all means the same. I would think, though, that a m1 would make a hole whereas the increase into the next st. doesn't.
> Best of luck with your project.
> Pollyanna


To avoid the hole knit into the back of the loop you have picked up- or into the front for the hole as a bit of a pattern as if I remember rightly all the increases were m1 and so the double rows of holes would look good at each end of the foot.


----------



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow!!! I ask one question and everyone is on it. I LOVE THIS FORUM!!! I feel that I can ask anything about my knitting and get the best responses from everyone. Than you all so much!!!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I thing it suppose to be 1 look down to row 15 it says sl l I would take that to be slip 1


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

In the olden days when I learned to type on a manual typewriter, there was no '1' key so we used the lower case 'l' key for one. Maybe the pattern is old or maybe the pattern writer is older and forgot that we now have '1' keys on our keyboards


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

PlumKrazy said:


> e.ridenh said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Plum......did you hand type that below or do a copy and paste.......youv'e got kll in one of those and didn't question it.......did you mean that?
> ...


I am not using a hand written pattern. It's a pattern from a pattern a day calender I got from a friend in 2007. The pattern said that one of the stitches was suppose to be "kll". There are no special notes on this. I don't see any copy right stuff on the page, so I think I can scan in the pattern and post it up.[/quote]

COPYRIGHT-- the whole calendar is copyrighted and anything in print like that belongs to someone.

And I am guessing that perhaps the font used on the page makes it look like Ls when they are really numbers?


----------



## MMAB18 (Jun 21, 2011)

This web site give you a list of knitting appreviations. Hope it helps. http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/knit.html


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

If you can check the fonts on your computer, look for SANS SERIF. This means very simple letters,no lilttle bits on the end.

This means that LOWER CASE 'L' is just a straight stroke. As RoxyCatlady said, early typewriters had no keys for '1' or '0'. We (oldies lilke me, 80+) had to lse lower-case L and upper-case O when typing numbers.

The serif disappeared with the introduction of minimalist keys.

There was a bad readinbg mistake on the Australilan Radio some time ago when a reader mistook the full title of a Korean leader - Kim Jong Il became 'Kim Jong 22nd'

Simplicity can be overdone!

So maybe this caused the problem which was mentioned at the beginning of this post. RoxyCatlady explained it.


Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australia


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

I have just re-read what I wrote. It should have been: 'we oldies had to USE . . .'


My screen is too small - I should really adjust to enlarge the letters!


Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australlia


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

rob529 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmas-favorite-booties-2
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

To everyone who is looking to download these patterns off of Ravelry, these patterns are in books and are not downloadable. You have to purchase the books.


----------



## Ida (Apr 14, 2011)

I downloaded the pattern and then magnified it. It is a 1 not a el.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm just thinking off the top of my head but I think a great book would be one that has those samples for us to make.. I'm paticularly speaking of the one in the link http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/increases

I have seen others.. anyway I think these would be wonderful teaching tools and would look great in anyones office or craft room... I think I'll need to google this when I get a chance... I wonder if they have a paticular name...hmmmm too early in the morning for this..LOL


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Those were both great sites. Thank you for sharing those with all of us. 9a


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

It looks like M1 left and M1 right by the looks of the pattern that you sent the link for..because of the diamond shape...this must make the shape....


PlumKrazy said:


> I made a baby hat and wanted to make some booties too. My pattern for the booties says to...
> 
> kl, ml, kll, ml, kl, ...
> 
> ...


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

I tried to send a link, but there was an error ...


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah ha! When I saw the downloaded pattern realized it must mean knit 11 stitches.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

i think it is knit one, make one, knit eleven...


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

it's knit one,make one, knit eleven


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

For those trying to get the pattern is was graciously posted as a download by PlumKrazy...NOT the ravelry one either..
*note to self* read ENTIRE post before asking for pattern, questions, help or comments LOL

I agree with most ..the only real problem was the Kll and it is definately a KNIT ELEVEN..

Hugs and God Bless all,

Camilla



jemima said:


> rob529 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Didough...pattern is on page ONE...
NOT the Ravelry one but one that PlumKrazy so graciously shared.

Hope that helps.

Camilla



didough said:


> I tried to send a link, but there was an error ...


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

After seeing the pattern, I think Donna Rae was absolutely correct. Blame the print setter or whomever learned to "type" before there were "fancy" typewriters or computers. A number 1 can be made as the number (1), a lower-case letter L (l) or sometimes a cap i (I). The cap I is usually reserved for Roman numerals, but not always. The lower case "l" is what was most commonly used. Consider each letter l as a number 1 and I think you'll be ok. It isn't handwriting where the letter L was used as a one, but typing on a typewriter, the old, old fashioned kind.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Having looked at the pattern you should do K1 M1 K11 (eleven)


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

PlumKrazy said:


> Here is the pattern that I am wanting to know about.
> 
> click on "download" to view.


I love this pattern and clicked on download and got a page of the pattern but it seems as if its not complete .Row 16 ends with[35]stitches but what do you do with these 35 stitches please.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

PlumKrazy said:


> Here is the pattern that I am wanting to know about.
> 
> click on "download" to view.


would it be knit 11 (eleven) Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Isis said:


> Having looked at the pattern you should do K1 M1 K11 (eleven)


you beat me to it. golly you and I are smart. LOL Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I think it is knit one, and knit eleven. Add up all of the "knits", and of course, the "m's" and make one, increases.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

k1 = knit one
k11 = knit 11
m1 = make one

hope this helps x

(m1 is usually pick up the loop lying between the two stitches)


----------



## skidzarela (Aug 24, 2011)

I believe that is K11 is Knit eleven stitches. You are making the sole of the foot so you are shaping it. That looks like they are saying knit one, make one, knit eleven, etc, because if you add up the knit ones and knit elevens it makes up the 26 stitches you cast on.


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like nothing more than Knit and Purl going on in the picture. Given the number of stitches, one of you clever people can reproduce an exact pattern. It is a sweet and simple looking bootee with no ties, buttons or other closures.

I might give it a 'go' in worsted and larger needles because it looks perfect for seriously elderly feet.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Yes, I recognize that pattern. It is K1 and K2. Why they wrote it that way I can't figure it. Good luck!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Agree?...where is the rest of the pattern?



jemima said:


> PlumKrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the pattern that I am wanting to know about.
> ...


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

I noticed this pattern is designed by Doreen, who owns the Needles 'n Pins yarn shop in Delavan, Wisconsin. This is one of the two shops I wrote about recently, both very near each other and surrounded by corn fields! If you still have questions, you can reach her at 608-883-9922, and her email is [email protected] The shop has a website too. Just google needles n pins yarn in 
Delavan, Wisconsin. 

When I looked at Ravelry, one of the comments mentions an error in the pattern, but I didn't see a correction. 

These are cute and I just might have to make some for the two babies coming into our family.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't mean to butt into this topic, but where in Southern CA are you? I live in the Santa Clarita area.
Judi


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

knittingknoodle said:


> Hi, I'm new here, but have worked in two shops for a number of years and am now owner of my second knitting shop here in southern California. I believe that the abbreviations are knit one, make one, and knit eleven. A make one is an increase between stitches. It is fairly well hidden, making the end product attractive.
> 
> Make one = Insert the tip of the left hand needle under the top horizontal strand of yarn running between the needles between the stitch you just worked and the next stitch to be worked from the front. Now knit into the back of this "stitch".
> 
> Hope this helps.


OOPS Knitting Knoodle (love that), I asked about the location of your shop.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

have they not got abreviations on pattern


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

that's Knit 1, Make 1, Knit 11, etc. I believe those are numbers.


----------



## tabbycat (Sep 12, 2011)

What an interesting problem. I have never seen a problem like this before because most of the time the pattern had a Rosetta key area that lets you know what the symbols mean.

I am thinking that maybe you should be asking www.needlesnpinsyarnshoppe.com since this is where you got the pattern they should be able to decipher the symbols for you.

AND please once they get deciphered, come on back here and let us know what it all means.

Updated:
http://www.needlesnpinsyarnshoppe.com/product/patterns/doreens-pattern-books/grammys-favorite-knits-for-baby-.html

Is this where you got that bootie pattern ?


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

If you find that it isn't a typo Here is what it could be from this link
http://www.stitchionary.com/glossary.php

kll Knit left loop, a right-leaning increase. Lift the left loop of the stitch two rows below the last worked stitch, and then knit the lifted stitch through the back loop.


----------



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

jemima said:


> PlumKrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the pattern that I am wanting to know about.
> ...


the rest of the pattern said to work in garter stitch for 19 rows, BO in knit. Cut tail about 18" for seaming, weave together the center back & bottom sole seam then weave in ends.


----------



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

tabbycat said:


> What an interesting problem. I have never seen a problem like this before because most of the time the pattern had a Rosetta key area that lets you know what the symbols mean.
> 
> I am thinking that maybe you should be asking www.needlesnpinsyarnshoppe.com since this is where you got the pattern they should be able to decipher the symbols for you.
> 
> ...


I got the pattern from a friend who had a calender of patterns. She was changing her knitting projects and I inherited her old patterns.


----------



## Atirg (Sep 12, 2011)

I contacted the place where the pattern was from and the lady got back to me and explained that it is k 1, make 1 ( a stitch) by picking a stitch in between the next stitch and then knitting it.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Aaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## Atirg (Sep 12, 2011)

I always go to the source if I have an e mail or I google a place to see if they are on line.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks PlumKrazy..

Glad everyone helped you.

Hugs,

Camilla


PlumKrazy said:


> jemima said:
> 
> 
> > PlumKrazy said:
> ...


----------



## tabbycat (Sep 12, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Isis said:
> 
> 
> > Having looked at the pattern you should do K1 M1 K11 (eleven)
> ...


Yes you both are smart as anything !!!! One of those "I should have known that" for me.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

The original may have been done on an old typewriter. Years ago, some typewriters didn't have a 1(one) key and the lower case "L" was used instead (Shows how old I am) Ha! Anyway, just a thought. Then whoever copied the pattern used "l" instead of a one. You could also contact the person whose name is at the top of the pattern.


----------



## mmargery (Aug 7, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL Too funny.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Plum, that is typographical error. It should read k1, m1. The person may have been using the "l" key for the figure "1". I am looking at the photograph of the booties and I do not see any loops - just plain knitting and making 1 to increase. Happy knitting.


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

PlumKrazy, I found the kll in an old compilation of abbreviations by Cheryl Waters. It says kll is "knit left loop. Insert left needle from back to front into stitch two rows below stitch on right hand needle. Knit stitch just picked up. Ofter paired with krl. 1 stitch increased."

There is also a M1L, which is "make 1 left. Insert left needle, from front to back into ladder/bar (strand of yarn between last stitch on right hand needle and first stitch on left hand needle. Knit this "stitch" through back loop to create a tight stitch preventing a hole. 1 stitch increase."

.....sounds complicated, but I haven't tried it. Hope this helps.


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

KLL is Knit Left Loop KRL is Knit Right Loop

You can see how to do this by searching it on You Tube. I hope this helps.
Patti


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

I found a video on how to do a KLL

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/knit-left-loop-continental


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

PlumKrazy said:


> I made a baby hat and wanted to make some booties too. My pattern for the booties says to...
> 
> kl, ml, kll, ml, kl, ...
> 
> ...


That K11 is to knit 11 stitches in between the other part of the pattern. M 1 is make 1 so it should be knit 1 make 1 k 11 make 1 k 1 hope this helps.


----------



## mazelou (Feb 7, 2011)

K1.M1.K11. If you count the sts. you will find that k11 twice and the other k1's will come to 26 as in 'cast on 26'


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is how to ML
http://slipslipknit.com/?page_id=2470
Patti


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Are those booties done yet? Get those needles clicking.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

PlumKrazy said:


> Here is the pattern that I am wanting to know about.
> 
> click on "download" to view.


Definitely typos!! the 'l' should be a 1.


----------



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Are those booties done yet? Get those needles clicking.


I got one done so far...will get the other one done tonight. Then I'll post up pics of them with the hat that goes with them. :thumbup:


----------



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Are those booties done yet? Get those needles clicking.


It will be posted in this thread


----------



## pamelarae (May 14, 2011)

If you look at the # 1's in the print above the actual instructions, yardage, etc. you will see that the 1's are the same.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Jynx..
I picture Jynx..with army boots on ..slapping a leather strap in her hands hehehe



Dreamweaver said:


> Are those booties done yet? Get those needles clicking.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Maybe that is knit one, make one, knit eleven, make one and so ion so that you are increasing to shape the bottom of the bootee


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Didough...pattern is on page ONE...
> NOT the Ravelry one but one that PlumKrazy so graciously shared.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> ...


Thanks for your help, but I was trying to send a link, not open one! I had already downloaded the first post from PlumKrazy then realised it wasn't complete, but now added the additional instructions and saved it all as a Word document - yet another one hits the ever growing pattern-pile!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

PlumKrazy said:


> jemima said:
> 
> 
> > PlumKrazy said:
> ...


PlumKrazy Thanks very much for finishing the pattern off .... Jemima


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

your instructions are using numbers, not letters: 
k1= knit one (1)
k11= knit eleven, (11)
m1= make one (1)
I hope that this helps you.



PlumKrazy said:


> I made a baby hat and wanted to make some booties too. My pattern for the booties says to...
> 
> kl, ml, kll, ml, kl, ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

PlumKrazy said:


> Here is the pattern that I am wanting to know about.
> 
> click on "download" to view.


I see a web site on the pattern. Why not send a note to that address if it is still good?


----------



## maudyg (Sep 13, 2011)

Try k1 m1 k11(eleven)


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

PlumKrazy said:


> Here is the pattern that I am wanting to know about.
> 
> click on "download" to view.


Hi Plum, I make a similar pattern for booties and I am pretty sure it should read K1 and M1 and even K11. As in knit one, knit eleven etc.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

hi - it will be knit one, make one, knit two, make one, knit one


----------



## mainelynn (Mar 30, 2011)

PlumKrazy said:


> I made a baby hat and wanted to make some booties too. My pattern for the booties says to...
> 
> kl, ml, kll, ml, kl, ...
> 
> ...


kll is knit left loop, here is a page for the glossary hope this helps,  http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-glossary


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

I would say this is knit 11 make one in between next stitch knit one make one again knit 11 this makes the shaping


----------



## mainelynn (Mar 30, 2011)

EileenED said:


> I would say this is knit 11 make one in between next stitch knit one make one again knit 11 this makes the shaping


the actual instruction is "KLL" = knit left loop 
http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-glossary
please look and see, thanks.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Tjis sounds like an English pattern to me. k1, m1 is knit one, make one. There are different ways to make a stitch, pick up the loop between the stitches and knit into the back of it or knit into the next stitch front and then knit into the back to the stitch and KLL should be knit 11.


----------

